
Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey – In Discussion (2014 BBC) - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGthlslH6p8
======
sidcool
I didn't like the movie the first time I watched it. Second time, it intrigued
me. Third time I saw what it might mean. Fourth time I became a fan.

